# Waiting times at IVF Wales



## Bloobird81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, i was wondering if i coud get some advice on waiting times,
i first went to my doctors in jan 2009, got refered to our local hospital in May 2009 (5 months) then waited 6 months for an appointment at IVF Wales...in that time my partner had 2 SA....both showing low and abnormaly formed! iv recently had a HSG and we have been given a appointment for 13th july 2010 to discuss this. they havent even taken our bloods yet! i have a feeling that when i go for the appointment now in july i will be on another list just to check my bloods! i hate phoning and asking because they are so busy  
is this normal?? i feel like iv got such a long way to go still and its already been 18 months!!!!  

thanks 

cxxxx


----------



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't know if I'm much help sorry. I had to wait a year from the date of my referral and then on the first app after that I had my bloods and DH swimmers done (I made sure he was ok to give a sample) From there on it went quickly as there was no waiting list really. Don't know how diff it is now though due to the 2nd IVF cycle just being introduced. Hope your able to start soon. Waiting drives you crazy doesnt it?

Hope time flies.

XXXXX


----------



## Bloobird81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply xx i called the clinic last week and asked them about waiting times and the waiting list co-coordinator told me that i was looking at tx in Aug 2011! Janet Evans told me in my appointment in Feb that i was looking at tx in August 2010, im gutted!we first went to IVF Wales in nov 09 but didnt get put on the list until feb 09    we even asked her the waiting time for self funders and she said there was only 2 months difference so keep our money for our wedding instead!!! getting wed in aug 2010.a letter or something would have been nice to say that the waiting times have doubled, we would have deff tried to get the money somehow to self fund!  also i asked to speak to the nurse re my bloods and she was very surprised that none had been taken, she has booked me in to get some done.
i feel like giving up...18 months and getting nowhere. 
At what stage are you now RubyBeth? xxxx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi guys,  I too am on the waiting list to wait it appears!

Venus - I am so sorry about your treatment and I fear that the same may happen to us.

Our local hospital doesn't offer donor treatment so they reffered us to IVF Wales on 30 March '10.  I phoned them up to ask about waiting times and they told me 8-12 weeks for first consultation and 7-9 months for IUI.  I kept phoning them every week to see if they had my refferal and at the end of may they said they still hadn't.  I spoke to my consultant at our hospital and he said that it had been sent on the day I saw him in March.  He sent another one.  I phoned them the following week, they said they had it.  About two weeks later we got a letter saying they would contact us soon for our first appointment.

As we need a donor, DH didn't have to have any tests, but I had a lap, dye and blood tests with my own hospital.  So fingers crossed I am ready to go.

I wonder if it depends on who you speak to, as to how long the wait is?


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Guys,

not looking good for us.  After reading about everyone else's confusion, I phoned IVF Wales on Friday and ended up crying all afternoon.  

I spoke to a girl, explained:

- referred by local hospital on March 30th
- had lap and dye already
- had blood tests already (all fine)
- DH doesn't require any testing (need donor)
- they didn't receive our first refferal, another one was sent and we had letter to confirm and that we were told we would be backdated from March 30th
- I asked if we were already on waiting list for IUI (as our consultant has already done the tests, said that we need donor IUI and only sent us to IVF Wales as they can't do donor treatment at our hospital)

She told me that we can't be put on waiting list until we have seen their consultant.  She said that the letter we had was a standard pre printed one that everyone gets.  Their consultant saw our refferal and they put us on the waiting list from May 25th!  I explained that this shouldn't be the case, she said she would have to look into it and call me back.  She didn't.  It is like knocking your head against a brick bloody wall.  I know you have to wait your turn, but just give us a fair chance!
Going to phone them again today, I feel like such a pain, but I think I need to keep on top of it


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks,

it's not blunt, just honest.  I understand that they have protocol for not adding you to the list until you see their consultant, it just sucks, that like you, disorganisation and paperwork are causing the delays!
I just phoned back, the girl I spoke to on Friday isn't there today.  Spoke to another lady who seemed really nice.  She said that we are still down as not being referred until May25th.  I told her that that date is two months after we were actually referred, she is going to check with Mrs Evans and phone me later today.  Will give it until 4, if no call I will ring again.  I think they will hate me before I even get to meet them   
Glad that you are getting to start treatment, really hope it all goes well for you.  We have discussed private treatment.  We have already decided to buy some wrigglers ourselves, to give us more donor info and hopefully cut down on the wait for a match.  If we aren't getting anywhere by November, I think we will consider paying, if we are in position to.

xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Emma, really appreciate it.  Just been reading about that new clinic, have already emailed them, just in case!
xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i was in the same postion i went for an initail consultation oct 2008 had appt booked week later for bloods sa scans etc. and was told that i was on the waiting list and would be called up oct 2009 oct nov came along so i phoned and was told 16 months thought ok 2 months longer that ok be dec nothing so i phoned again in the new year and was told its 20 months but by the time i get my plannig appt its going to be 22 months and proberly 23-24 months since initail consultation before i actually start any treatment

i understand how frustrating it is we r having icsi as my partner has low sperm count dnt know what the waiting times are for ivf.

my only advice is keep phoning and askingthem cuz perserverence (sp) will pay off the one who nags gets seen as i was told once.

good luck to all  jo xx


----------



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, We were put on the NHS waiting list in April 2010 and told that it is currently 22months!!! We didn't want to wait that long as we are not getting any younger! so we self funded and had treatment with them in June/July. They are a total shambles regarding apts/organisation etc it is chaos there. Anyway the treatment wasn't successful and I wanted a follow up consultation with them to discuss further treatment and they said the end of October!!

Read on this forum about the new private clinic in Llantrisant and got an apt there for this morning. Start treatment in 3 weeks, EC/ET approx middle of October, before I even get the follow up apt at IVF Wales!!! 

If you can afford to go private I would certainly check out the new clinic as waiting times at the moment are zero - another good thing is they arrange scans etc around you - offering evening and weekend apts! Good luck xx


----------

